# Impeller is free wheeling



## cdestuck (Jan 20, 2013)

Have a toro power max 826 and had a minor malfunction last eve. Was blowing and the impeller started to just to spin freely on the shaft. So there are two holes in the impeller collar and matching holes on the shaft. Both bolts locking the impeller to the shaft were missing. 

So I grabbed a 1/4" bolt and it seemed a bit too big. And felt that if I could find a 3/16" that it would be too sloppy. So today I went to the hardware store and got a couple 6mm bolts and they fit nice in snug. In fact I had to turn them in with a socket. Was disappointed that I couldn't get this in a grade 5 or 8. 

So does anyone know the true size that is to be in this shaft? Can't believe the used metric. Thanks.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

What is the model number of the machine


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

You dont want to use regular bolts..that could be bad.

Those are "shear pins"..aka "shear bolts"..
they are specially designed to break *before* doing damage to the gearbox..
if you hit something, like a brick or even a newspaper hidden in the snow, and the augers jam, the shear pins are designed to snap relatively easily, which saves damage to the gearbox..

"regular" bolts might too strong, and wont break when you want them to, which could damage the gearbox..which is a much more expensive and difficult repair than just replacing the bolts if they break! 

So..its definitely worth it to get the correct Toro shear bolts..do you have aToro dealer nearby you can ask?

Scot


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

From your model number you can find the correct pin for your impeller.
Lot's of places will carry them on hand, maybe the one you need. Hardware store, fleet farm, menards . . . 
.


----------



## cdestuck (Jan 20, 2013)

So the bolts on the impeller are shear bolts also? Dang, I know the auger pins were shear but never knew the impeller bolts were. You guys are ok!!! Learned something good today.


----------



## cdestuck (Jan 20, 2013)

Btw, the model is 38622.


----------



## hankster1 (Sep 10, 2013)

I think the impeller has split tension pins in those holes.
Hank


----------



## gb387 (Oct 27, 2013)

cdestuck said:


> So the bolts on the impeller are shear bolts also? Dang, I know the auger pins were shear but never knew the impeller bolts were. You guys are ok!!! Learned something good today.


Yes the augers and impeller have shear pins... replace the regular bolt ASAP and keep plenty of shear pins on hand. Just part of owning and using a snowblower.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

cdestuck said:


> So the bolts on the impeller are shear bolts also? Dang, I know the auger pins were shear but never knew the impeller bolts were. You guys are ok!!! Learned something good today.


'doh!
I misread your post..99% of the time "freewheeling" means augers! 
not impeller..I just automatically assumed you were talking about the augers, since that is a common issue..
it didn't click that you did specifically say "impeller"..my mistake.

I honestly have no idea if there are shear pins on the impeller or not..
but now that the question has been raised, im sure we will find out! 

Scot


----------



## cdestuck (Jan 20, 2013)

sscotsman said:


> 'doh!
> I misread your post..99% of the time "freewheeling" means augers!
> not impeller..I just automatically assumed you were talking about the augers, since that is a common issue..
> it didn't click that you did specifically say "impeller"..my mistake.
> ...


No problem, easy mistake. I had to order a carb kit for a friends blower from Partstree so I ordered a couple of these for my Toro. The parts description calls whatever this is a 'screw' so I guess I'll find out.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Any chance you know if it's a 2006/7/8/9 ??
It's likely they all use the same but ?? I picked an '07
Toro Consumer P/N 321-44 SCREW-HHF 1/4" X 20 and 1.875" long

It is a shear bolt: Shear Bolt 321-44 Order now for same day shipping. 365 day return policy. RepairClinic.com

321-44 is the Toro part number and you can google it and find tons of places that sell it. It's likely if you have a local hardware store that also does small engine repair they might have some on hand.
IMHO It's likely to be a softer metal than what you picked up so I'd recommend replacing as soon as you can get some.
.


----------



## cdestuck (Jan 20, 2013)

I did order some of those last eve and will stop at my Toro dealer today to get some rt away as we have more snow coming tomorrow. )). Thanks guys.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Impeller*

I'm surprised that Toro uses sheer pins on the impeller. I have not seen on of that brand but all the other machines I've worked on have had rollpins on the impeller.
It would be better with a sheer pin if you suck in chunks of ice, but otherwise I suspect a roll pin would be simpler.
Just some random thoughts.

Paul


----------



## cdestuck (Jan 20, 2013)

When this first happened I suspected that there might be roll pins in there and thinkin it might be a pain getting the old ones out and the new back in with the limited amout of room there and also to lining up the holes. So for me I'm glad their bolts but am surprised that theyre shear bolts.

What surprised me is when the old bolts somehow sheared is how the center piece which would have been the part in the actual shaft, is how did they manage to fall out as they weren't there when I checked the impeller. How would have they have fallen out through the spinning holes of the impeller. Just makes me wonder if the nuts had come off these bolts at sometime and the bolts worked their way out. Go figure!!


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm surprised any of it works. Bolts or roll pins. I'm assuming most of the power goes to the impeller and if you have 7 or 10 hp on those 2 little bolts or roll pins, that's a lot!!!


----------



## jonboat (Dec 19, 2013)

I had a box of 1/4 x20 x 2" soft metal machine screws sitting around the garage. They make great shear pins. I use them on my augers, sometimes I wish they were slightly harder metal, as it really doesn't take much (ice) to break them. Anyhow, they make for a good low cost alternative to the OEM shears - and they do what they need to do: protect your gear box.


----------

